# Getting stiffed



## Bigmoney (Aug 9, 2017)

*New Member*
Anyone else tired of getting stiffed from not being tipped on the app? I believe I give great service great conversation make all my customers laugh yet only about 7% Tip me. I blame Uber for this because they claim that tipping is not necessary when this first rolled out. I'm curious to see if this is me or is everyone going through this? Cleveland Oh.


----------

